# Egon-Trail ist tot!



## wosch (21. August 2012)

Hi,
heute die erschreckende Nachricht in der NW gelesen:

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/bielefeld/bielefeld/6975191_Illegale_Rennstrecken_im_Wald.html

Am Sonntag gab es einige Polizeipräsenz rund um den Egon. Da wurden einige Biker von einem Polizeibeamten mit einer BMW Straßenmaschine auf einem Nebentrail verfolgt.
Finde ich extrem übertrieben.
Ebenfalls grenzwertig verlogen, das Argument, die Feinwurzeln würden durch die Freerider zerstört. Schaut man sich den Wald nach dem Abernten (Abholzen) an, sind bei den stehengebliebenen Bäumen durch die tonnenschweren Kettenfahrzeuge weitaus mehr als nur die Feinwurzeln zerstört. Das ist normal und wird hingenommen!
Ich bin zwar kein "Downhiller", aber mich ärgern solche Aktionen seitens der Polizei, Forstämtern, Waldbesitzern und was weiß ich noch, wer noch was zu sagen hat, maßlos!
Was meint ihr?


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9803808#post9803808

noch ein Thread brauchts nicht wirklich zu dem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

